# Anno 1404 - Kaiserdom



## Coldhardt (31. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute, ich hab Anno 1404 Mal wieder ausgepackt 
Nun hab ich gleich ein neues Endlosspiel gestartet und bin gerade dabei den Kaiserdom zu errichten. Allerdings sagt mir Lord Richard Northburgh das der Bau nicht fortgesetzt werden kann, da ich 3500 Adlige haben muss. Ich hab aber schon 3520 Adlige, allerdings nicht auf einer Insel. Trotzdem kann ich den Dom nicht weiterbauen. Woran liegt das? Oder ist das ein Bug?


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2013)

Also ich konnte beim Bau des Kaiserdoms noch keinen Bug feststellen. Warscheinlich brauchst du die 3500 Adligen auf der Insel wo der Dom gebaut wird.


----------



## costa (31. Januar 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich konnte beim Bau des Kaiserdoms noch keinen Bug feststellen. Warscheinlich brauchst du die 3500 Adligen auf der Insel wo der Dom gebaut wird.



Kann ich nur bestätigen

MfG


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Februar 2013)

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe 

Also muss ich 3500 Adlige auf der Insel ansiedeln, auf der ich den Dom bauen will?
Das ist doof


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

Ja soweit ich mich noch daran erinnere musst du das. 
Wenn du aber erst mal das Bauen des Kaiserdoms frei geschaltet hast ist es egal wo du den baust.

Ich würde es so machen dass du eine größere Insel nimmst und da erst mal die Adelige ansammeln damit du den Kaiserdom fertig bauen kannst.
Dann kannst du ihn auf jeder Insel bauen egal wo.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja soweit ich mich noch daran erinnere musst du das.
> Wenn du aber erst mal das Bauen des Kaiserdoms frei geschaltet hast ist es egal wo du den baust.
> 
> Ich würde es so machen dass du eine größere Insel nimmst und da erst mal die Adelige ansammeln damit du den Kaiserdom fertig bauen kannst.
> Dann kannst du ihn auf jeder Insel bauen egal wo.


 
Ok, werd ich machen


----------

